# He's Finally Done It!



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2012)

Came back from today's outing as a cyclist!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2012)

nice one!

I was watching a friend's l'il lass getting to grips with her balance bike today... it'll be pedals by summer.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2012)

lovely..


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2012)

Cool


----------



## arallsopp (16 Apr 2012)

awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## andylaw79 (17 Apr 2012)

Cool . I'm hoping Little Miss AndyLaw will be stabilizer free by the summer.


----------



## Jdratcliffe (17 Apr 2012)

arallsopp said:


> awesome. Just awesome.


+1


----------



## G-Zero (17 Apr 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Came back from today's outing as a cyclist!
> 
> View attachment 8628


 
That's one cute pic


----------



## lozcs (26 Apr 2012)

Lovely picture...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Apr 2012)

congrats to you both... what's the next step now, clip ins, carbon


----------



## Fubar (27 Apr 2012)

Cool pic


----------



## David Patterson (10 Jul 2012)

that's brilliant. I know the pleasure you have experienced. I tried for what seemed an eternity to get my son to ride his bike and finally one day, the penny dropped and there's no stopping him now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2012)

David Patterson said:


> that's brilliant. I know the pleasure you have experienced. I tried for what seemed an eternity to get my son to ride his bike and finally one day, the penny dropped and there's no stopping him now.


 .... he's only 37 ....


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Jul 2012)

better start saving now, this is going to cost you


----------



## Berties (10 Jul 2012)

nice one ,get him on a road bike he might be the next wiggins


----------

